# Muslin goats



## Ressa (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to made a lot of stuffed dolls and animals with muslin. The kind of animals that you dressed in cute clothes, not realistic looking ones. We have nubian dairy goats and I would love to make some nubian dolls but am not sure how to go about it.
I can't seem to find a pattern and have no idea how to alter one.
Does anyone know of a pattern or can suggest one that could be easily altered?
Thanks, 
Ressa


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Could you use a rabbit pattern like this one?
http://vintagepatterns.wikia.com/wiki/McCall's_3760


----------



## Ressa (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!

Yes! In fact, I already own this pattern.
Other than the adjusting the ears, can you think of any other ways I could make it look like a nubian?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

When making origami animals, goats are closest to the horse in body form. Found a bunch of things when I searched for "pattern stuffed pony", the most inspiring site called their animals "Homestead Greeters" - too funny, noi? http://www.stuffedanimalspatterns.com/index.html

Love that the bodies can fit into doll or todler clothes (you can go any size) and that they are all so expressive with really just a head change.

Little kid horns pointing backward, or big curled ram horns. You could do embroidered goat eyes. Roman nose.


----------



## Ressa (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, Those Homestead Greeters are the cutest thing! Thanks so much for the link. It is bookmarked.
I had decided to check out deer patterns since I worry about my goats during hunting season.  I found a simple one that looked kinda nubian to me but was a stand up one. I already own a horse doll pattern, so have been comparing the face pattern pieces to see if I could make adjustments. 
What you said about the ears and nose really clicked in my brain. Thanks! And I never thought about embroidering honest to goodness goat eyes but I think that would be the thing to do.
Thank you for the help, bigtime!!!
Now, only problem left is to get the time to work on it


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have lots of animal templates pinned...maybe you can find one here....
http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/template-loves/

http://craft-idea.blogspot.com/2009/02/cute-goat-craft-template.html


----------



## Ressa (Feb 1, 2010)

I loved your Pinterest page! Not been all through it yet but already saw a number of useful things. Thank you!


----------

